# Beim Start des Internet Explorers öffnet sich ein weiterer



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

Beim Start des Internet Explorers öffnet sich ein weiterer Internet Explorer mit Werbung und ees werden weitere Popups verursacht.
Was kann das sein?
Hilfe!!!!

Holger


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

Womöglich hilft das ja:
rufe mal Deinen Internet Explorer offline auf und gehe über den Reiter "Extras" in die "Internetoptionen". Welche Startseite ist dort eingetragen? Falls Du diese nicht wünschst, dann klicke mal den Button "Leere Seite" und anschließend auf "übernehmen" und "OK". Dann Browser schließen und nochmals öffnen - ist dan noch "about blank" als Startseite drin? Falls nicht, hier wieder fragen!


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2003)

Falls das nicht hilft:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/regedit/startseite.php

tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

Des weiteren kann ich einen Scan mit Spybot Search&Destroy (von http://www.safer-networking.org/ ) nur empfehlen.
Viel Erfolg,
Jérôme


----------



## technofreak (14 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Des weiteren kann ich einen Scan mit Spybot Search&Destroy (von http://www.safer-networking.org/ ) nur empfehlen.
> Viel Erfolg,
> Jérôme



Nach dem Download und Installation: als erstes den Signaturupdate (aus dem Programm heraus) downloaden 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

In der Tat, habe ganz vergessen darauf hinzuweisen    
Habe mich jetzt auch endlich angemeldet.
Viele Grüße,
Jérôme


----------



## jlandgr (14 November 2003)

Jetzt aber, hatte gedacht, dass ich nach dem Klick auf den Aktivierungslink in der Mail automatisch eingeloggt wäre, naja, kann nur besser werden


----------



## technofreak (14 November 2003)

jlandgr schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt aber, hatte gedacht, dass ich nach dem Klick auf den Aktivierungslink
> in der Mail automatisch eingeloggt wäre, naja, kann nur besser werden



beim Anmelden den Haken bei "Bei jedem Besuch automatisch anmelden:" setzen, dann 
klappts immer   

tf


----------



## virenscanner (14 November 2003)

@holgmi

Schon "Ergebnisse"?

(Ich habe den Thread mal hierhin verschoben, da es sich wohl nicht direkt um ein "Dialerproblem" handelt)


----------



## BenTigger (14 November 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @holgmi
> 
> Schon "Ergebnisse"?



Moin VS,

Es sind ja nicht alle so Nachteulen wie wir... Da kann das schon mal etwas dauern


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

*Das hilft nichts*

Hallo Leute
Erst mal vielen Dank für die Tipps.
Aber es hilft nichts.
Die Startseite wird nicht verändert. Nur immer wenn ich ein neues Browserfenster öffne startet noch eins und danach kommt noch ein kleines Fenster mit Werbung.
Weis nicht was ich dagegen machen soll, ist echt nervig.

Holger


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

*Re: Das hilft nichts*

Mit Sicherheit hat sich eine aggressive Seite in deine Registry eingeschlichen.

Das kannst du nachprüfen, indem du im Startmenü auf "Ausführen" klickst und dort im Eingabefeld "regedit" eingibst. Dann wird deine Registry angezeigt. Blättere dich wie folgt durch die Ordner:

HK_CURRENT_USER > Software > Microsoft > Internet Explorer > Main 

Im Ordner "Main" findest du ziemlich weit unten den Eintrag "Start Page". Rechts vom Namen siehst du dann, welche Startseite eingetragen ist. Falls diese nicht die gewünschte ist, einfach darauf doppelklicken und Internetadresse ändern. 

Falls du wieder ähnliche Probleme hast, weißt du nun, woran der Fehler auch liegen könnte. Es gibt einschlägige Internetseiten und gefährliche Programme, die sich grundsätzlich dort eintragen.

Aber ACHTUNG!! Grundsätzlich können bestimmte Veränderungen in der Registry einen PC nicht mehr lauffähig machen. Da es sich bei meinem Vorschlag aber nur um eine Änderung der eingetragenen Startseite handelt, dürfte in Sachen Systemsicherheit nichts schiefgehen (Bei mir hat das ohne Probleme geklappt). Trotzdem möchte ich betonen, daß du meinen Tipp auf eigene Gefahr befolgst.


----------



## Counselor (14 November 2003)

Schon mal an Einträge in

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\Run
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\Run

gedacht?

Es könnte ein Hintergrundprozess an dem Zugriff aufs Internet schuld sein.

Counselor


----------



## Genesis (14 November 2003)

@Holger


> ...startet noch eins und danach kommt noch ein kleines Fenster mit Werbung.


Kannst Du anhand der Daten im "Verlauf" feststellen, von welchen Seiten dort Informationen geladen werden?

Genesis


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

*Hilft auch nichts*

Hallo.
Folgende Seite ist als Startseite in der Registry eingetragen:

http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd={SUB_PRD}&clcid={SUB_CLSID}&pver={SUB_PVER}&ar=home

Das scheint ja eigentlich normal zu sein.

Holger


----------



## Hoschi (15 November 2003)

Schau mal in der Registry unter "SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Extensions". Scheint, als hättest Du Dir eine unsichtbare Explorer Erweiterung eingefangen.

Hoschi


----------



## jlandgr (16 November 2003)

Hmmm, wenn Spyware Search&Destroy nichts gefunden hat:
schon einmal mit "Trojan Hunter" (http://www.misec.net/) und"TDS-3" (http://tds.diamondcs.com.au/) versucht? Von beiden Programmen gibt es kostenlose Test-Versionen, bei TDS-3 wie bei Spybot Search&Destroy sollte zunächst ein Update durchgeführt werden.
Viel Erfolg,
Jérôme


----------

